# Buying a Warmblood Trailer for a small QH - your opinion appreciated



## riverfox (Aug 12, 2021)

I've found a great used Warmblood Size trailer and want to buy.
I just have my smaller QH but may be getting a second horse, good chance a larger horse. Not to mention I have friends with bigger horses who may need to be moved.
My sweet boy is 14.3 at 4 years, may finish out at 15 or 15.1 max

I did read something that said a straight load warmblood size trailer could be too big for a smaller horse, flinging them around.
If I tie my horses head and move the padded butt chain forward a bit, why would the longer trailer be an issue?

Appreciate your opinions on this.
-April


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My opinion is that more space is always better. A horse trailer book I read recently said that more space for horses to move their legs and balance is preferable. Bigger is better.


----------



## riverfox (Aug 12, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> My opinion is that more space is always better. A horse trailer book I read recently said that more space for horses to move their legs and balance is preferable. Bigger is better.


thanks gottatrot, I think so too..


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a trailer that was big enough for larger horse, 17 H or so. I found that the butt bar was too high for my horses, if they flew back they could go under it so I had another one put lower and that has worked well. Also I guess it wouldn't hurt to check the height of the chest bar as well, that wasn't a problem with my trailer but something to think about.


----------

